# Dyna-Brute



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I found these New old stock Dyna-Brute cars in a storage locker.
I have listed all 7 on E-bay, anyone know anything about these?
how rare are they? are they collectable? what year they were made?
these are all mint unused. they have been stored for years.

Thanks for any info you might have, Tom


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Dyna-Brutes were produced from 1970 to 1971 by the Dynamic Model Company of North Hollywood, California.
More info here: http://slotmonsters.com/slot-car-manuf-dynamic-model-company.ashx


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dyna-Brutes are unique cars being the only HO angle winders. They were part of the large scale manufacturing trend to get into HO. Cobra, Riggen and Dynamic jumped on the HO bandwagon in 1970 with some interesting brass chassis cars. They are finicky to work on, but when you get it right, they are a blast to drive.
Car Model and Car Model Science had several articles covering these brass beauties.

-Paul


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautiful cars, what a find for a storage locker

Congrats and good luck on your auction

Boosted


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks For the info.
I talked with John Sawyer, Dan Perkins and Ron Bernsten, brass pan guys.
all liked the cars very much. said they were very rare in this condition.
as always with eBay, you never know.

thansk again, Tom


----------

